# How to improve pings



## ajay2003 (Apr 14, 2012)

Dear friends i have Airtel 3G modem up to 7.2 Mbps, model- E1731
In my modem i have full signal strength then also my pings don't go less then 400 what should i do to improve it.


----------



## coolpcguy (Apr 14, 2012)

Wireless connections due to their nature suffer from more ping. There isn't much that you can do really.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, I get around 130 ping with Aircel 3G, it all depends on tower location and signal.


----------



## ajay2003 (Apr 15, 2012)

but signal strength is full in my connection also then why I am not getting low pings


----------

